# Storm



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Pretty big system moved through yesterday. Is this the kind of storm that is going to be pretty tough on the birds in S/SE Nodak? It isn't that cold though, and I'm hoping that when the wind picked up it blew open feeding areas... any thoughts on how something like this affects the birds?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Way to early to push the panic button yet!! Wait until Feb. and after a tough winter we get a bad spring storm that will be the killer. After all this is Dec. and this is North Dakota. It certainly helps when it is 20 above and not 20 below!! No reason to get too excited yet.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Just what I wanted to hear...


----------

